

Show HN: DueProps, my employee motivation startup after selling Hashrocket - obiefernandez
http://dueprops.com

======
lostbit
This fits very well in with the article discussed in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4042931>. I've just told my company's HR
to please evaluate DueProps. It seems to be very nice for this goal of
recongition made fun.

------
mark_l_watson
Obie, that is a very cool idea! It also sounds like you are out of the
consulting services business.

